
Mongo Dynamic Fixture: testing by dynamically creating Mongo fixtures in Python - se7entyse7en
https://github.com/se7entyse7en/mongo-dynamic-fixture
======
se7entyse7en
I would like to have some feedback either positive or negative about this
library. Some ideas about future improvements are:

\- generating more specific fields by using `faker`,

\- integration with orm layers (`mongoengine` for example) to guess the
structure of the data instead of defining it.

~~~
brudgers
It might do better as a "Show HN". Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

See the rules here:
[http://www.africantechroundup.com/rss/](http://www.africantechroundup.com/rss/)

